
BART rider with measles potentially exposed thousands in Bay area - inovator
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Bart-rider-with-measles-potentially-exposed-5233352.php
======
hyperion2010
Damn I wish the media would run more scare stories about pandemics of
extremely virulent diseases that are actually completely preventable! "Don't
want to risk having your child die? Don't want potential life long health
problems? Get vaccinated today!" >_<

~~~
Goopplesoft
The externalities of not getting vaccinated (see: this article) makes a strong
case for requiring them or at least making a subset of them required upon exit
for reentry (similar to passports) without religious exemptions.

~~~
ars
That sounds good on the surface, but has problems in the details.

Do you want a country that prohibits people from leaving when they want? So
you can't require it on exit.

And the most basic right of citizenship is the ability to enter the country,
so you can't require it on entry either.

All you can do is convince _other_ countries to prohibit entry without
vaccination,

~~~
YokoZar
Yes, as a US citizen, your right to enter the United States is "absolute,
unconditional, and irrevocable." That said, we do reserve the right to arrest
or fine you immediately upon entry.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Then it isn't "unconditional" to have a fine just for entry, then...

~~~
YokoZar
The fine isn't for entry, it's for some infraction upon entry (such as being
drunk in public). You get in, then they fine you.

That said, American border guards have been known to turn back drunks coming
in from Tijuana, but mostly as a favor to them (since they'd need to be
arrested upon reentry due to public drunkenness). If you were in such a
situation and insisted upon your admittance, however, I believe you would be
let in.

------
hartie
Universities require all standard vaccinations. How was this student admitted
to Berkeley?

~~~
baddox
I doubt the vaccine is 100% effective.

~~~
bdcravens
Neither are airbags.

~~~
testrun
or condoms

------
blueskin_
...and this is why people shouldn't be able to stop their children from being
vaccinated because they're too stupid to understand how it works.

The UK regularly seems small-scale measles outbreaks due to the same idiots.

